# Speeding ticket?



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

A police officer pulls a guy over for speeding and has the following exchange:

Officer: May I see your driver's license?

Driver: I don't have one. I had it suspended when I got my 10th point.

Officer: May I see the log book for this vehicle?

Driver: It's not my car. I stole it.

Officer: The car is stolen?

Driver: That's right. But come to think of it, I think I saw the owner's log bookÂ in the glove box when I was putting my gun in there.

Officer: There's a gun in the glove box?

Driver: Yes sir. That's where I put it after I shot and killed the woman who owns this car and stuffed her in the boot.

Officer: There's a BODY in the BOOT?!?!?

Driver: Yes, sir.

Hearing this, the officer immediately called his Superintendant. The car was soon surrounded by police, and the Superintendant approached the driver to handle the tense situation:

Superintendant: Sir, can I see your license?

Driver: Sure. Here it is.

It was valid.

Superintendant: Whose car is this?

Driver: It's mine, officer. Here's the log book.

The driver owned the car.

Superintendant: Could you slowly open your glove box so I can see if there's a gun in it?

Driver: Yes, sir, but there's no gun in it.

Sure enough, there was nothing in the glove box.

Superintendant: Would you mind opening your boot? I was told you said there's a body in it.

Driver: No problem.

Boot is opened; no body.

Superintendant: I don't understand it. The officer who stopped you said you told him you didn't have a license, stole the car, had a gun in the glove box, and that there was a dead body in the boot.

Driver: Yeah, and I'll bet he told you I was speeding, too. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

now that is funny !!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LSHMTH ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

;D ;D ;D very good. Are there awards for the best joke of the month in this room? This should be short listed.

SBJ


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

nice one Lisa, funny and worth a try too


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

WOW I told a joke and people understood it and even found it funny.

Thank you Thank you Thank you

You have made my day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------

